# Panda Cruze Build!



## Juggernaut (Apr 1, 2012)

right on in for the pics


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

pics!


----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)

Just got a break in the weather today! Took some overall pics of the car, and some for a small guide to installing the HIDS!! Editing the pics right now and they will be up by one hour! Stay posted


----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)

Just a few all edited teasers. I will post the originals tomorrow along with more, and the How-to for the HIDS


----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I wouldn't mind seeing a picture comparing the HID bulb to the H13 Halogen. 

For $320, I question why you didn't just do a proper HID projector retrofit. You're blinding oncoming drivers because of the glare created by the factory housing as part of the design, even if the bulb was nearly identical. A good adjustment helps, but it's still an issue. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/5985-why-you-shouldnt-install-hid-kits.html

Either way, I'm not here to argue about that, just to give you something to think about. We can talk more about it privately if you want. 

Looking forward to seeing the rest of your modifications. Great looking pictures so far!


----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Some of these pictures are pretty good! Have you taken photography classes? What camera do you use?


----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing a picture comparing the HID bulb to the H13 Halogen.
> 
> For $320, I question why you didn't just do a proper HID projector retrofit. You're blinding oncoming drivers because of the glare created by the factory housing as part of the design, even if the bulb was nearly identical. A good adjustment helps, but it's still an issue.
> 
> ...



I do plan on buying the aftermarket spyder headlights, but rims, and tires are being ordered first. These came from my brother, and were free so cant argue with it. He did show me the receipts etc. I do understand the whole argument about HID kits, and fully believe it to be true, but there is a difference between a 50$ universal HID kit that works for every car that shares the same bulb size, and one that was made and designed specifically for the cruze.


----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Some of these pictures are pretty good! Have you taken photography classes? What camera do you use?


Some of these are edited some are not. Believe it or not I never picked up a camera before. Got into the military and decided I needed one. Go big or go home I bought my Nikon D300 about a year ago. It is a nice starter camera, anyone can pick it up and learn how to use it. Thanks for the compliment, and do not worry this thread will be loaded with pictures. My friend and I are setting up a photo shoot soon. White Cruze, and White CBR 600. Should be fun


----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-h...headlight-connector-w-bulb-hid.html#post90844

Interested in replacing your headlight bulbs? HIDS or Halogens. How-to by me with my wonderful pictures  ^


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Y u no white balance 


Nice pics, but you know you can post more than one in each post right.


----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)

Mick said:


> Y u no white balance
> 
> 
> Nice pics, but you know you can post more than one in each post right.


Yeah I know you can but I do not like a bunch of jumbled up pics. You have to scroll, it takes longer to load, blah.. It does my pictures justice


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Some of these pictures are pretty good! Have you taken photography classes? What camera do you use?


Nikon d300 it's written in his first post 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)

So I am still waiting on my checks to come in from my Jeep for the big modifications. So in the down time of parts coming in, and not getting wrench time. I have decided to settle my anxiety and give a little overview of what else is in store for my Cruze. I will breakdown every aspect of the car and let everyone know my plans. I will be giving pictures, prices, and links in case anyone else is interested in the details. I do not want negative comments, I do not wanna hear you say it is not your style, you would not do this you would not do that. Its customization if you do not want in on your car then do not do it  When the parts do come in, like every other time I will take multiple pictures, and give detailed how-to's. Thank you for reading.


----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)

So for starters I have two parts already on order, and on their way here! First being my license plate relocate kit. A lot of my cars look is going to come with the plasti-dip paint scheme I am working on, and having a giant plastic frame, and ugly New York plate on the front kills it. So I picked up a nifty re locator for the plate to kick it off towards the passenger side  I also picked up the notorious shark fin antenna! For obvious reasons, its sleek, stylish. **** just simply clean, and alot better than the R/C looking one that comes stock on the Cruze. Only big surprise here is its black! Should tell you something about my roof is changing in the coming month! Stay Tuned!


----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/6561-turbo-emblem.html Also going to pay and order the Cruze turbo emblem on Tuesday from my local dealer. Only 4.00!!


----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)

Plasti-dipping as we speak!  stay tuned!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

What are you plasti dipping?


----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> What are you plasti dipping?


Well after a long day in the garage and driveway, and one pair of shorts later, I did alot! I got my license plate relocator, and shark fin today. Installed the license plate bracket, and plasti dipped a few pieces! No spoilers tonight, all the pictures, and videos will come tomorrow because I still have some more work to do. When all is said and done tomorrow I will post everything  Stay tuned


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Pandashh said:


> Well after a long day in the garage and driveway, and one pair of shorts later, I did alot! I got my license plate relocator, and shark fin today. Installed the license plate bracket, and plasti dipped a few pieces! No spoilers tonight, all the pictures, and videos will come tomorrow because I still have some more work to do. When all is said and done tomorrow I will post everything  Stay tuned


curiuos what relocator did you use any drilling into the bumper cover?


----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> curiuos what relocator did you use any drilling into the bumper cover?


Your everyday simple bracket re locator. I did drill into the bumper especially with my slamming it. There are ways not to, but I chose the later route.


----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)

More pictures coming soon!


----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)

Spoiler!


----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)

*UPDATE!*

So after many hours in the garage taping, masking, and cutting the plasti-dip project is done. We also installed our license plate relocator. I am not going to haggle on and on about how we did it how many cans, etc. Just contact me if you are interested in that. We painted the front bumper, the ENTIRE roof, the ENTIRE trunk, and the rear diffuser insert. Now I will get onto the pictures, and our first Poll!


----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Your car looks like Hitler, lol!

Not trying to be mean, that's just the first thing I thought of when I saw it.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Your car looks like Hitler, lol!
> 
> Not trying to be mean, that's just the first thing I thought of when I saw it.
> 
> Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


No offense taken at all due to the application of the plasti dip we could not paint the pupper grille and lower grille on the same day, we have to 
do it in a two step process to get the best look. As soon as I pulled the tape off I was like Holy sh!t babe it looks like Hitler. lol! You should get an award for seeing it!


----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)

Vote on my poll! 7 Days from today I will either be removing the tint from the inner tail lights or leaving them there! I want your opinions!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Did you say you were doing the lower grille? I would take the dip all the way down.


----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)

Mick said:


> Did you say you were doing the lower grille? I would take the dip all the way down.


Yes, As stated before the plasti dipped will be followed all the way to the lower grille


----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)

Well everyone picked up my Turbo emblems today! Going to set them up tomorrow as well as finish the lower grille plasti dip, and some other things. Then its going to get a nice rub down, and be ready to look pretty until more money comes in for more parts! I also have some great one of a kind custom projects coming along. Getting a new apartment in the next two months hopefully the one with the attached garage! By the way the tint was removed from the inner tails and I am pleased. Pictures later!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

You should remove them, so they can atleast look like two eyes, mad eyes...


----------



## KOZIKAN (Jul 5, 2012)

Any more recent pics ??


----------



## roscoboy272 (Sep 11, 2012)

Does plastidip go away when you wash your car? Also, where can you buy the shark fin antanna?


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

Pandashh said:


>


Reminds me of this:


----------



## Cruzader13190 (Mar 8, 2013)

Why'd this thread die? More!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jacobfreeman (Mar 23, 2013)

Great lookin' cruze.


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

+1 - where is the car now?


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Interesting concept I like it but it doesn't fit in with my build can't steal from this... 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

